# Moving to Salford



## Chemical needs (Jul 15, 2009)

It looks like I might be moving to Salford in late September to study acoustics. Though I expect a lot of the time I'm going to be studying very hard, hopefully I'll have the odd chance to get out and meet people and explore Manchester...

I'm going to be quite a way from home (Cornwall), though I'll have to travel back home to see my boy regularly, I'm still a bit nervous about moving to a city where I don't really know anyone/ thing/ where, so it would be cool to have a few suggestions/ ideas if I was feeling a bit lost and couldn't think of anything to do myself.

So I was wondering if any urbs in the area can reccomend any particular places to go or things to do? I'm into all sorts of dance music, I spin breaks and techno, I like playing hand drums, drinking coffee, urban exploration, free parties etc... Anyone?


----------



## Intastella (Jul 15, 2009)

Try www.soitiz.info for nights and parties...lots of northern info there


----------



## nadia (Jul 15, 2009)

Funnily enough I did my undergrad at salford in acoustics. Can't really offer anything useful at the mo i finshed 12 years ago. Manchester was great for stuff to do. salford was full of endless antisocial crime and grinding poverty


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 15, 2009)

I went to Salford Uni in the early 90s. salford has qualities for sure but most of the attractions you are seeking will be better provided by the big brother to the east, and there are plenty of sources on that.

If you study at Adelphi (where I studied, a perf. arts / media building & creative madhouse it is pretty close to the city centre (10-15mins walk)

My advice includes:

Try and close the city centre, rather than somewhere like Langworthy.

Have a bike. Bus is getting more ludicrously expensive. Not an expensive bike, but an expensive lock.

Within Salford, and very close to the uni is a lovely lovely pub called The Crescent. Like another world. Last time I was there they still had the bar billiards. It's the best one close to where you will be hanging out, followed by The Kings Arms (below)

Salford is actually huge, but what you are likely to know of salford will include some features on the A6 and some mates in riverside or broughton and perhaps the quays. The quays are over-rated gentrified crap apart from the Lowry Gallery and theatre. Although the quays aint far, it will be easier to get to Manchester and is best got to by bike.

That's about it. The civic centre is miles away in Swinton. The Shopping City is a concrete nightmare product of the 60s (Salfords biggest failing is the lack of a nice and well known centre)

There is an independent media space on Frederick Road which is nacent and pretty groovy. 

There is a Salford Left Forum, again a fairly new thing.

Salford Star is good independent local media, but recently had to move from print to online - they pissed the council off too much and lost their grant.

There is a community arts theatre.

Another group, Theatre Salford have a good space upstairs at The KingsArms and there are frequent jam nights and the like.

Every year people post messageboard threads asking for uni advice.

The one I always say (because other things are said by other people) is 

KNOW YOUR ESCAPE ROUTES. Manchester has very little green space. University is intense. In an urban intense envrionment you need to get away.

Entwhistle is less than half an hour and a world away from Salford Crescent station. Edale, Cheshire, Yorkshire green space is also very accessible by train.

best wishes.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, especially taffboy! I think I'll be referring back to your post in the next few months.


----------



## nadia (Jul 15, 2009)

If it hasn't moved the acoustics dep was quite close to adelphi. I used to live in brammal court just over the road (very easy for town). Let me know if you still get your field trip to old trafford(seriously I went to look at the pa system)

The cresent is a very nice pub. The microbrewery place over the road was nice in summer too


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 15, 2009)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> KNOW YOUR ESCAPE ROUTES. Manchester has very little green space. University is intense. In an urban intense envrionment you need to get away.


 


I don't go in for all this get back to nature bollocks. The sooner urban sprawl turns everything a nice shade of grey, the better.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 15, 2009)

Pfft. The sooner fields, hedgerows and woodlands take over the urban sprawl and turn everything a nice shade of green, the better.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah, because that's the way things are going.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 15, 2009)

nadia said:


> Funnily enough I did my undergrad at salford in acoustics. Can't really offer anything useful at the mo i finshed 12 years ago. Manchester was great for stuff to do. salford was full of endless antisocial crime and grinding poverty



was Hector your tutor?

he was mine for acoustics and studio design in 97


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 15, 2009)

what campus you staying on ?

if tis castle irwell , good luck


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 21, 2009)

i went to salford uni (graduated on friday!)

i lived in south manchester, which is a half hour+ commute every day..so go figure.


salfords basically a shithole. apart from the uni there is pretty much fuck all there. you'll be going out in manchester.

if you're into electro then mcr is a good city. there's sankeys, the warehouse project, the attic, music box, + other places that all do really good electro nights.




fucking love manchester  i'll happily tourguide anyone.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2009)

sage words ^^^^


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 21, 2009)

all sound advice from taffboy.

particularly the crescent and kings arms. great pubs.

also cehck out the new oxford by the magistrates court (2 mins from crescent). famous for their proper ales and ciders. top nosh too.

AVOID the old pint pot like the plague. full of students, the cunty kind of students who drink american budweiser and fosters. ergh.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 21, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> sage words ^^^^



sage words? eh?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2009)

sage advice


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 21, 2009)

Chemical needs said:


> Pfft. The sooner fields, hedgerows and woodlands take over the urban sprawl and turn everything a nice shade of green, the better.



In _Salford_??

"Dirty old town...
Dirty old town."


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 21, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> In _Salford_??
> 
> "Dirty old town...
> Dirty old town."



Point taken, but I live in Cornwall at the moment so yeah... 

Thanks for the advice johnny, do I need to book for the tour?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm only pulling your leg. I think they have trees in Worsely.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 22, 2009)

Chemical needs said:


> Point taken, but I live in Cornwall at the moment so yeah...
> 
> Thanks for the advice johnny, do I need to book for the tour?



ha, nah. seriously if anyone wants a tour round manchesters pubs, clubs and other attractions just gimme a shout.

apart from the southern shandy drinkers, they can get to fuck.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 23, 2009)

Move to Ordsall, it's got everything - sirens, screaming rows, breaking glass


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 23, 2009)

Dole office, easy access to the Quays. Just don't call the fire brigade there.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 24, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I think they have trees in Worsely.


Worsley Woods: http://www.visitsalford.info/whattosee/worsley/visitingworsley/worsleywoods.htm

Salford Uni's also on the River Irwell, and I think there's a riverside trail of some sorts:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_Irwell


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 24, 2009)

I dunno, 15 years away and my spelling of Worsley goes completely to shit.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 13, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Move to Ordsall, it's got everything - sirens, screaming rows, breaking glass


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 24, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> what campus you staying on ?
> 
> if tis castle irwell , good luck



I'm just deciding which halls to apply for... Why is luck needed at Castle Irwell?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 24, 2009)

back when i was there it was a bit of a battlefiled , with loads of scally kids coming into rob the place

there is a public access way right though the middle so they are allowed. I never had probs myself but known quite a few peeps who had.

Also remember that fine day coming out of the gates opp the garage and seeing 2 kids on the roof kicking down the cctv camera whiles thier mates were on look out ready to rob the place later.

Saying that i had a ball!!!!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 24, 2009)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> ha, nah. seriously if anyone wants a tour round manchesters pubs, clubs and other attractions just gimme a shout.
> 
> apart from the southern shandy drinkers, they can get to fuck.



I might take you up on that offer, going back to uni before any of my mates so will be all on my lonesome for a week. Could do with discovering some new places to go this year as well, fewer nights out so will have to be pickier.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 24, 2009)

I should be arriving 21st of September so maybe we could have a mini urb meet up?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 29, 2009)

Chemical needs said:


> I should be arriving 21st of September so maybe we could have a mini urb meet up?



I'm up for that, as long as we meet in Manchester and not Salford.


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I'm here! My room/ flat is pretty modern and not too small... Still up for a mini urb meetup then anyone?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 20, 2009)

We thought you were joking. You weren't supposed to _actually _go to Salford.


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 20, 2009)

Wish someone told me


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

You'll have a ball. Are you staggering distance from town?


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 21, 2009)

Ummm I think so... Maybe a bit more than a stagger - perhaps a bus and a stagger


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Sep 21, 2009)

im up for an urb meet.

ive got a gig and my magazine launch on october 17th as well with a special u75 discount. sootysoots came to the last one and told the guy on the door he had the 'secret password' apparently


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Chemical needs said:


> Ummm I think so... Maybe a bit more than a stagger - perhaps a bus and a stagger



I once tried to tell a housemate of my ex girlfriend that Oxford Road student union wasn't walking distance from opposite the bingo hall on Langworthy Road, but she wouldn't have it.

She insisted she was walking.

Until we called a cab.


----------



## futha (Sep 29, 2009)

I live in Salford at the moment, the Kings Arms is my local and is a great boozer. Dont bother with the Salford Arms if you like to be around people with teeth. I really like living in Salford actually, in a way I prefer it to Manchester. I live right next to Manchester though, I am not sure if I would like living deeper in to Salford. It is pretty rough but it has a definite charm. Much better than Fallowfield, Didsbury, Chorlton and all those places IMO. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## nadia (Sep 29, 2009)

Is the pav still there and "spices of kashmir". Is Salford still covered in Anita Hepburn grafitti.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 29, 2009)

nadia said:


> Is the pav still there and "spices of kashmir". Is Salford still covered in Anita Hepburn grafitti.



Anita Hepburn is a grass?

I don't have cause to go to Salford much but I'm sure it isn't the place it was 10 years ago.


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 30, 2009)

The Pav and spices of kashmir still here. Apparently students campaigned and protested to keep Pav open last year, so it may not last much longer, but we'll see...


----------

